
Show HN: Web Skills – A Visual Learning Guide for Web Developers - sooperb
https://andreasbm.github.io/web-skills/
======
austincheney
The DOM section mentions nothing about traversal, updates, or changes to the
DOM. Query selectors are convenient but they are limited and slow. DOM access
is more expressive than what query selectors provide.

I would not include any mention of build tools or bundlers. These are
subjective developer tools not aligned to any standard and not in any way
benefiting the user or the user experience. This is true of the Framework
section below as well, but more so.

I get the feeling many front end developers cannot imagine any web application
that is not a basic service driven SPA built on a major MVC framework. When
people complain about _reinventing the wheel_ they are complaining about the
need to innovate because their framework does everything for them and that is
the only type of application to build in the browser.

If you are going to provide large blocks of content on build tools and
frameworks you should also provide content on services, Node, Deno, protocols,
messaging, and so forth.

------
IgorPartola
Is it ironic that a page about web development isn’t mobile friendly?

~~~
dpcan
Not really, because most web developers only know how to do about 20% of
what's on this page anyway.

Do "well" anyway.

------
Waterluvian
Only feedback I have is that SEO probably doesn't belong as a fundamental
given it's not relevant when you're using web tech to build non-public web
applications and sites.

------
memco
This is 20% of the way to a civ-type strategy game where your goal is to
evolve your tech stack, knowledge and skills before your competitors in order
to achieve market dominance.

------
aryamaan
Could someone please help me with a rough way to get started with web
development for a backend engineer.

I am overwhelmed with the choices/alternatives there are for everything.

Ideally, I would like something which follow do-and-learn approach. Directly
put in into building a project or start working on existing projects and I
learn about the things and concepts along it.

Thanks!

------
evangelosdotnl
nice work! it reminds me of the developer roadmap, have a look at this
website; [https://roadmap.sh/](https://roadmap.sh/)

------
pekim
I'm afraid that the need for horizontal scrolling rather spoils it for me. A
responsive layout would be a significant improvement in usability in my
opinion.

------
atentaten
My commendations on the effort to get this curated. It could be a great tool
for visual learners. I suggest adding Jest as a test runner under testing.

------
ArekDymalski
This is amazing. It would be absolutely awesome if you could highlight some
recommended paths from one topic to another, based on you want to create.

------
bernardv
Very nice - also serves as a visual representation of the confusing
fragmentation of web technologies. Many batteries - none included!

~~~
jujodi
Unless you use rails

------
christiansakai
As a fullstack developer, I commend you on creating this! Amazing work. Thank
you

------
duxup
I really like this layout.

------
josephjrobison
This is extremely helpful and enlightening!

------
jceb81
Great work, I find it very helpful

------
bg24
Very informative. Thank you.

------
gen_greyface
being not able to zoom here is an awesome feature

------
ornornor
Cool icons too!

------
jackallis
i commend the effort.

------
nbst
w3schools? really?

